# Setback Stance...???



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

It's mostly up to what feels right for you but most would say unless you're doing park and/or a lot of switch riding a directional board with a little setback is going to ride better in general. If you are riding deep powder additional setback helps with float and keeping the nose up. That being said, there are plenty of people riding twin boards with a twin stance in all conditions including powder, while it may not be ideal, experience and ability allows them to ride fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Faded_Butters said:


> Confused about set back stance.
> 
> I know what it is. Its purposefully setting your stance back...therefore putting more body weight closer to the tail. This effectively takes weight off the nose of the board and 'lifts' the nose up more. Therefore making the board turn better and makes the board float better in varying snow conditions. *No, not necessairly....deeper pow riding is a slightly different skill set...yes you want better float....but turning is relative to speed, terrain, float, depth of pow and sometimes waiting...skill and line selection*
> 
> ...



have fun!.....


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Reason I ask and why I am confused...

A while back there was about 1-2' of fresh snow at my local resort and at the time...I did not have a dedicated pow board and I only had my true twin park board with me...I was 'struggling' to ride down the mountain and was falling all over the place. 

I tried BOTH a centered stance and a setback stance and nothing worked. I was so frustrated because I know this particular run like the back of my hand and what usually is a 'piece of cake' run for me that I always 'bomb' at high speed...Is now like I am 'first timer' snowboarding on a bunny hill and falling all over the place. I ended up leaving the hill earlier than usual because I was so tired, frustrated and confused. 

For the life of me...I can not figure out why I couldn't ride the fresh 1-2' of snow on my true twin park board...even though I also tried a setback stance...?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

1-2' of pow...on a twin park board.....is just the wrong board....set back or not

part of the problem might have been the flex...if a softer board, it was likely just folding up like a wet taco

the only way it might have worked...is if you were on a steep enough slope


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

you can setback on anything. hell you can do a slammed forward stance too if you want. it's up to you as the rider.

if your board is traditional camber board, yeah you're going to have a hard time regardless. ride backfoot heavy like you're doing tail butters, and keep your nose up. 1-2 should be nothing.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 1-2' of pow...on a twin park board.....is just the wrong board....set back or not
> 
> part of the problem might have been the flex...if a softer board, it was likely just folding up like a wet taco
> 
> the only way it might have worked...is if you were on a steep enough slope


Now that I think about it...I think my issue was mainly...

1. The park board I was using was too soft for the snow conditions at the time...not only that it was a little soft and short for my ability level and weight at the time also. 

Having said that...

I do believe I should of planned ahead and at least rented, borrowed or bought a second hand pow/all mountain type board with a stiffer flex and set back stance. I think I would have had a better time in the pow conditions. 

So...I do believe that in the end...even though I tried a setback stance on a twin park board thinking it was going to work...I was still wrong and no matter what stance I did with that board...it was never going to work, given the conditions at the time. 

Thanks guys for the tips. Really helped me introspect and think things thru and finally figure out what is wrong with my gear/riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

soft board in deep only works if you have a very steepness...where gravity rules. Otherwise on a soft board...too much on the tail...the tail bends and gives out, too much on the nose and the nose gives out. thus only a small window of operation...right in the middle...but you got to have the steepness to maintain any plane/float...and soon as you slow down...it folds up and sinks....but you can't get on the nose to gain speed nor can you get on the tail to plane the nose. soft board in deepish pow = ur fucked


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> soft board in deep only works if you have a very steepness...where gravity rules. Otherwise on a soft board...too much on the tail...the tail bends and gives out, too much on the nose and the nose gives out. thus only a small window of operation...right in the middle...but you got to have the steepness to maintain any plane/float...and soon as you slow down...it folds up and sinks....but you can't get on the nose to gain speed nor can you get on the tail to plane the nose. soft board in deepish pow = ur fucked


Now that I think about it even further...you are most definitely correct about the slope/pitch of the run.

The run that I was trying to ride down on my soft twin board had a very gentle slope and a lot of flat sections. 

Soft Short board + Wrong Size Board for weight/height + 1-2' of fresh pow = NO BUENO!!!


----------

